
Hg and Git : Can't we all just get along? (pycon 2010) - olefoo
http://blip.tv/file/3359640
======
enomar
A little warning please. I can't stand links to videos that auto-start.

------
dschobel
dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1200074>

~~~
olefoo
sorry, I used the bookmarklet and was counting on url detection, I was
actually surprised it went through.

I've actually discovered that submitting things is the least effort method of
finding discussions, since a duplicate submission counts as an upvote and
delivers you to the comment thread.

------
bravura
Yes, they can get along: <http://github.com/schacon/hg-git/>

